
AngularJS Tutorial: A Comprehensive 10,000 Word Guide - toddmotto
http://www.airpair.com/angularjs?ti=#MxkrVCfYlQfeQLBy.99
======
arms
I would _love_ to see a section on authentication and authorization best
practices. From my research, it doesn't seem like this is covered as well as
it should be in various Angular resources. This isn't a knock against the OP -
just something I'd like to see.

~~~
X-Istence
Authentication and Authorization don't belong in the front-end, that belongs
on the backend with the server, the one true source as to whether a user is
authenticated and whether a user has authorization to do what they are trying
to do.

So as long as you write your REST endpoints correctly, your front-end will
fall into line.

~~~
arms
I agree that most of the authentication belongs on the backend, but there's
still the question of how best to handle/recognize authenticated users and
authorized requests on the frontend. Should I be using JSON web tokens, or
cookies? What's the best way to protect routes for users with varying degrees
of access? If anything, I'd like to see pros and cons of each strategy,
assuming a backend implementation is already in place.

------
toddmotto
Feedback really welcome, looking to expand this guide to include testing and
other Angular features :)

~~~
nlh
Awesome guide Todd -- thank you so much for taking the time to put this
together (I know how scarce time can be, and I also know how much time goes
into a 10k-word tutorial, so it's appreciated).

I went through the whole thing last week when it went live, and right off the
top of my head, my biggest piece of feedback is that there are several
sections where ideas/concepts are introduced without enough context. I've been
playing with Angular for a few months so have a baseline of knowledge, but I
know that were I a newbie, some things would be confusing.

The first example that stuck out is in section 4 ('Understanding $scope').
That paragraph mentions Controllers several times, and refers to some code
that includes the ng-controller directive. But Controllers aren't introduced
until section 5.

So as someone who likes to fully understand each block of example code I'm
presented, that would likely be confusing if I hadn't already known what
Controllers were. So in that section, maybe a bit of re-ordering /
introduction is called for.

(Perhaps you can find a "pure novice" out there who will volunteer to read the
whole thing over and highlight where that sort of thing happens.)

Many thanks again for putting this together!

------
pentium10
You should provide great sources for AngularJS plugins/modules to prevent
implementing our own, and reinventing the wheel, Also could cover in a chapter
how to extend AngularJS with similar stuff. I'd love to read about handling
producer side of message queues.

------
spurton
Great tutorial. Good overall guide vs. many I have read that go over most of
the basic Angular starter points.

I have a question about the syntax you are using for factories and services. I
notice you use Pascal Case for your objects vs. Camel Case as in the AngularJS
docs... I like to use best practices and have seen both so I am not sure which
is kosher in the community. Is that something that is changing?

I noticed you define it as a function first then reference it in the
constructor. I understand what you are doing but again the examples I have
seen do it differently so I am confused as to which way to do it and the
"why".

------
quaffapint
What about a piece on best practices and suggestions on things to do and watch
out for? I know as someone just getting into angular that would be nice to
know before I make the same mistakes.

~~~
jmcunningham
Todd has already mentioned his Best Practices guide, which is awesome and
inspired me to write my own. Mine is heavily based on his, but adds a few more
(maybe controversial) things. And I have a sample seed project that implements
many of the best practices. See [https://github.com/jmcunningham/angularjs-
styleguide](https://github.com/jmcunningham/angularjs-styleguide)

------
aerosmile
A section on testing would definitely be a great addition.

------
Lavomk
Very nice tutorial how about more on unit-testing

~~~
toddmotto
Yep, on it's way :)

------
popthestack
Excellent overview of services vs factory vs provider. Most explanations of
this just end up confusing the reader even more.

------
stevejpurves
really like this tutorial. I was going to say it' be good to see more on
nested scopes versus the controllerAs but you've also liked out to some great
follow on content. Thanks!

------
CmonDev
If you mention that Angular was built by Google devs, then please mention that
MVVM was invented by Microsoft devs (WPF):

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_View_ViewModel](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_View_ViewModel)

------
yoloswagins
This guide covers filters better than anything I've ever seen.

~~~
toddmotto
Appreciate it, thanks for the awesome feedback! :)

